# Sendung NDR: ANGLERDEMO/Angelkutter zu Angelverboten



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

Redaktionell

*Sendung NDR: ANGLERDEMO/Angelkutter zu Angelverboten​*
Sehr schnell kam diesmal eine Sendung des NDR zu den von Umweltministerin Hendricks in Kraft gesetzten Angelverboten in den Schutzgebieten in den AWZ, hier insbesondere Fehmarnbelt.

Lars Wernicke von ANGLERDEMO; Jens Meyer von der EGOH und Thomas Deutsch, Eigner und Käptn der MS Einigkeit kamen in der Sendung zu Wort.

Sehenswert!

Direkt zur Sendung:




http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Schle...en/Video?bcastId=25231230&documentId=46375678

* Mehr Infos zum Thema:*
 Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben

Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU) 

Pressemeldung FDP S-H: Klare Absage an pauschale Fangverbote in Nord und Ostsee

Pressemeldung ANGLERDEMO: Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt

Pressemeldung: ‚Noch-SPD-Ministerin‘ Hendricks setzt Angelverbote in Kraft


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Sendung NDR: ANGLERDEMO/Angelkutter zu Angelverboten*

Angenehm für mich:
Keiner der Verbandler aus DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm, die das Angelverbot verursacht haben, war in der Sendung dabei.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (29. September 2017)

*AW: Sendung NDR: ANGLERDEMO/Angelkutter zu Angelverboten*

Leider ist das Video nicht mehr verfügbar.....

Zu viel Wahrheit. Zu viel Ehrlichkeit. Zu viel Wut??
Oder liegt es einfach nur an meinem Smartphone?....


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Sendung NDR: ANGLERDEMO/Angelkutter zu Angelverboten*

Ist schon noch verfügbar. 

Alternativer Link zur Ard Mediathek:
http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Schle...en/Video?bcastId=25231230&documentId=46375678


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Sendung NDR: ANGLERDEMO/Angelkutter zu Angelverboten*

Link oben geändert.


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (30. September 2017)

*AW: Sendung NDR: ANGLERDEMO/Angelkutter zu Angelverboten*

Ich könnte ko....n wenn das  sehe.das sind unsere Volksvertreter


----------



## daci7 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Sendung NDR: ANGLERDEMO/Angelkutter zu Angelverboten*



diesdorfer-kucki schrieb:


> Ich könnte ko....n wenn das  sehe.das sind unsere Volksvertreter



Das große Problem das ich dabei sehe ist, dass die Menschen ja wirklich das Gefühl zu haben scheinen das Volk zu vertreten. Lassen wir mal so Esoterikspinner wie die Hendricks aussen vor, sitzen ja nicht gerade selten Leute am Schalter die von der Materie weder Ahnung noch Interesse haben. Die haben viel Interesse daran "Im Interesse der Leute" sprich "Im Interesse der Wähler" zu handeln um auf ihrem Stuhl sitzen bleiben zu können.
Das Problem liegt darin, dass 5% der Menschen "Verbot!" schreien, 2% dagegen sind und sich die restlichen 87% einfach nicht dafür interessieren ...
Wenn man doch nur eine funktionierende Interessenvertretung hätte ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Sendung NDR: ANGLERDEMO/Angelkutter zu Angelverboten*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn man doch nur eine funktionierende Interessenvertretung hätte ...


zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert


----------



## Kochtopf (30. September 2017)

*AW: Sendung NDR: ANGLERDEMO/Angelkutter zu Angelverboten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert zensiert



Zensiert unfähig zensiert zensiert Verband zensiert in den zensiert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Sendung NDR: ANGLERDEMO/Angelkutter zu Angelverboten*

so milde Ausdrucksweise hätt ich noch nicht zensiert ;.)))


----------



## Hering 58 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Sendung NDR: ANGLERDEMO/Angelkutter zu Angelverboten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> so milde Ausdrucksweise hätt ich noch nicht zensiert ;.)))



Denk an deinen Blutdruck? #6


----------

